# My New Riparium Inhabitants: Dwarf Red Gularis Killifish



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had my ~8gal riparium running for about a year now but I hadn't found the right fish to keep in it. For a long time I only kept Otos in there, then I tried Apistos and Guppies but they just didn't fit the vibe of the tank.

I checked into Fantasy Aquatics to consult Mike about my dilemma and I'm super excited what we came up with:

1 Male and 2 Female *Dwarf Red Gularis Killis* - Fundulopanchax Sjostedti




























I've never kept Killifish before but I'm hooked. These guys are decent sized (at around 3.5" long), durable, hardy, have lots of personality, and as per what we expect from Killifish very colorful. Best of all they seem very comfortable in a tank typically cramped for fish of this size (though honestly probably still a bit cramped).

Enjoy the pics and thanks Mike!

If you guys keep Killifish please post more pics about them!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Those are nice fish. His tail is awesome. 

What about some full tank shots Lawson? Im curious to see how it looks


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice tank!! I have seen this in person! good pickup Lawson!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice! I've only ever had one pair of golden wonder killis but I liked them very much ! They were not very active but nicely visible at all times. I hope they breed for you


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Neat looking fish! Love those colours.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice looking Fundulopanchax, killies are very interesting fish indeed 
Full tank pic, please


----------

